# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Permissions

## mauricio

Hello!!!

How can i script a permission to Create, Drop or alter Databases and Objects inside the databases, such as Tables, Functions, Views, procedures, etc...?

I also want to say that my objective is find a free way to grant permissions Instead of use Fixed Database Roles.


thanks.


Mauricio

----------


## rmiao

Then you have to trace each of those processes to find out which system sp/function envolved then grant permission on them. But sql granted permission on certain objects to fixed role and will check permission inside the object when call it, you can't bypass that check.

----------

